# *Lots* of practical advice on --- wait for it --- building furniture with hand planes.



## gizmodyne

Thanks for the review. I want to check this out.


----------



## GaryK

Seems like it will be too much work!


----------



## Caliper

You're killin' me… Gonna have to warm up the plastic ;-) Thanks for the verification of quality.


----------



## Tomcat1066

Yet another item to put on my wish list! Gee…thanks! 

Seriously, good review. This will definitely be on my "To Buy" list.


----------

